# !!!Spalted Guava!!!



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 19, 2010)

This pen was my project as well as the light dispersion box i built to take pictures of it... It is made of Spalted Guava i got from a trade a while back. If anyone knows where i can get some more of it from, or if you were the person who traded it with me, please let me know cause i would really like some more... I was also experimenting with techniques of taking the pictures so if you guys wouldn't mind, please post which picture you like best, Thanks!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 19, 2010)

#4  nice pen


----------



## Noah (Jan 19, 2010)

There's always some new wood here...maybe only to me...!
This is beautiful...good job...
Ed


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 19, 2010)

As a kid growing up in Tampa we had a guava tree in the yard and I've always enjoyed eating them and have also eaten guava paste and jelly but sure didn't know the wood would look that great.
My vote #3


----------



## tseger (Jan 19, 2010)

I vote #3. N


----------



## johncrane (Jan 19, 2010)

Very good, and l think No 3 is the go!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty pen.  #4 for me, but if you had the light from #4 with the pose from #3 it would be closer.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice pen, Different wood! #3 photo gets the nod from me.


----------



## jeffnreno (Jan 19, 2010)

Great looking pen - I vote for #4


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice. I wanted to say 4 because of the lighting, but the more I look, I think it's a tad too much, so I'm going with 5. But, there's always a but, I like plexi for displaying pens, but not for photos. I think if you lay the pen down, you will get a more even light from top to bottom.


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 20, 2010)

Great Looking Pen, I like # 3


----------



## KenBrasier (Jan 20, 2010)

Great looking pen......... I like #3 pic.


----------



## KingBentley (Jan 20, 2010)

#3 is my pick.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jan 20, 2010)

hilltopper46 said:


> Pretty pen.  #4 for me, but if you had the light from #4 with the pose from #3 it would be closer.



Very nice pen! If you know where you got some of that, I'd love to know too! Beautiful wood! I agree with Tony on the camera angle.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful pen! I like 5 but I also think it would look better horizontal.


----------



## theHullTurn (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice! I like picture #3


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 20, 2010)

Great looking pen Jim.


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 20, 2010)

Pens look slightly out of focus but my vote is for #4.  Not the background that much but the lighting for the pen seems better.  A nice looking piece of wood, I can understand why you want more.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow Neat wood, it sure makes a spectacular pen, I like 4 it's pretty dramatic. 3 is also nice.


----------



## Bree (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow... that's the first time that I have seen Spalted Guava or any guava for that matter!  Great job!.


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Feb 17, 2014)

Had been researching on Guava wood on FPN when I came across your post.  Brilliant wood pens you have created. In my place at Kolkata we used to make catapaults with this wood, excellent hard and tensile wood. Cheap and easily available here, commercially used as stove feed by village people due to high oil content. My next pens would be made on this wood.


----------



## artme (Feb 17, 2014)

#5


----------



## OZturner (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice pen Jonathan, It is #3 for me.
Brian.


----------



## propencity (Feb 17, 2014)

#3 gets my vote.  Great looking pen too.


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice looking pen!  I vote for #3.


----------



## Tom T (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice for sure.  Great wood and great turn.
There are lots of Guava trees here in Florida.  Not sure who to ask about getting one.  I will keep an eye out.  #5


----------



## Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I prefer number 5 as well. I'm not sure how much this will help him though.. He hasn't been on in 16 months!


----------



## LeeR (Feb 17, 2014)

Wooden_Pen_Turner_11 said:


> Hey guys, I prefer number 5 as well. I'm not sure how much this will help him though.. He hasn't been on in 16 months!



Funny!  I often miss the original posting date when I jump into a new post  Maybe he is pursuing guava harvesting, or, possibly a career in photography.  Let's hope for the best -- that he didn't eat some bad guava and, well, uh, nevermind ...


----------



## tgsean (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice timber, I'll go with 3 as well


----------



## Fishinbo (Feb 21, 2014)

Like the fruit but I never thought that spalted guava is that beautiful. It has pretty grains and colors which suits the kit and great finish. Great job!


----------



## saltwaterfisher (Feb 21, 2014)

Where can i find plastic stands like that one in the picture?

MIke


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 21, 2014)

A beautiful set of pens. I like the look of the guava  and it a great pairing with the kits. I'm picking #3 as well. Great fit and finish.


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 21, 2014)

#3,,,,,,but I see the grain better in #1


----------

